# Tarjeta de TV TERMINATOR  sin señal



## xmrling (May 6, 2005)

Hola, mi problema es el siguiente:

compre una tarjeta de TV para PC terminator  y solo  recibe señal de cablecentro .no me sirve con una antena normal de TV, quisiera saber q le tengo q adicionar para q  reciba señal de los canales locales con una antena normal.

Ya le compre un amplificador de señal llamado booster (tech), y no me dio  resultado

Agradecería cualquier aporte  de información ya q no me interesa pagar cablecentro.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 6, 2005)

Si los canales que quieres ver por televisión abierta están del canal 14 en adelante, debes deseleccionar la opción de CATV y seleccionar la opción de AIR o TV en el software de control de la tarjeta.

Es igual a lo que sucede con un televisor, si tienes uno a la mano prueba con el primero si la señal de televisión permite una adecuada recepción.


----------

